# Blue, Veggie, And Talon's Role Model Thread.



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright alright, I know some of you have seen us around and thought damn how are they so awesome, do they ever get tired of being such fucking champions? Teach me your ways Blue! Teach me your ways Veggie! Show me how you do it Talon! Well, I have some excellent news for you. The Captain, The Sorceress, and The Love Magician are finally going to reveal the path to greatness. This is your chance to finally ask us one on one any questions your heart desires. Life advice, relationships, business, winning, wine, wolves, hot wingz, ect. 

Now put a pillow under your chair for when your jaw hits the floor because we are gonna fuck you up with some serious knowledge. 


@*Veggie* @*Memory of Talon* .


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)




----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

What's the secret to humility?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Nabbit said:


> What's the secret to humility?


INFP with late stage 9w1.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Bad Hombre said:


> INFP with late stage 9w1.


That sounds like a disease


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Gossip Goat said:


> That sounds like a disease


It's almost as bad as terminal 4w5 SX.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Nabbit said:


> What's the secret to humility?


The secret to humility is humiliation. 

If you think you are great at something go find a group of people who are known as world champions at what it is and boast to their face about how much better you are at it so that you anger them. Then challenge them to a competition or showdown of some sort to prove your worth. Either you you get utterly crushed and learn humility or honestly you didn't really need it in the first place.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> The secret to humility is humiliation.
> 
> If you think you are great at something go find a group of people who are known as world champions at what it is and boast to their face about how much better you are at it so that you anger them. Then challenge them to a competition or showdown of some sort to prove your worth. Either you you get utterly crushed and learn humility or honestly you didn't really need it in the first place.


How about you fuck him, and have her watch on that chair. :laughing:


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

fartface said:


> How about you fuck him, and have her watch on that chair. :laughing:


wait, who's fucking who?


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Bad Hombre said:


> wait, who's fucking who?


:laughing:


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Cock tease > cock block tease.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I approve 1/3 of the thread title.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Memory of Talon said:


> The secret to humility is humiliation.
> 
> If you think you are great at something go find a group of people who are known as world champions at what it is and boast to their face about how much better you are at it so that you anger them. Then challenge them to a competition or showdown of some sort to prove your worth. Either you you get utterly crushed and learn humility or honestly you didn't really need it in the first place.


That sounds more like a cure, for either extreme chutzpah, narcissism or a death wish TBH. XD


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Great, mentions are enabled here!!!!




























































































*wonders if she'll ever be mentioned


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

@*Database error*, @*Sundae*, @*Hellena Handbasket*, @*Cheshire Tower*, <i can't seem to mention luna fleur >, @*IDontThinkSo*, @*Memory of Talon*, @*nam*, @*Nabbit*, @Ax, @*Veil*, @*Linkzelda*, @*tinyheart*, @*LittleDreamer*....I'm sure I'm forgetting someone...I'll remember later....and when you come back @*Undead Warhead*.....

also @*crazitaco*, and I can't spell your name...atamaguisasomething

I can mention you guys now....so I have something to say....

hello, thnks for making me feel welcomed in the basement....

<runs away before getting fussed for the inevitable blowing up of notifications>

edit: omg @Wellsy and @Frosty..the OGs of Spam world!


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

@dulcinea :

@*luna fleur* .


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

dulcinea said:


> @*Database error*, @*Sundae*, @*Hellena Handbasket*, @*Cheshire Tower*, <i can't seem to mention luna fleur >, @*IDontThinkSo*, @*Memory of Talon*, @*nam*, @*Nabbit*, @Ax, @*Veil*, @*Linkzelda*, @*tinyheart*, @*LittleDreamer*....I'm sure I'm forgetting someone...I'll remember later....and when you come back @*Undead Warhead*.....
> 
> also @crazitaco, and I can't spell your name...atamaguisasomething
> 
> ...


:hug: thanks for making _me_ feel welcome!


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

LittleDreamer said:


> :hug: thanks for making _me_ feel welcome!


You rescued my "people"; you have an infinite welcome. :hearts:


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Am I in love?

What is love?

Am I ready for a healthy relationship?

What is my sexuality?

Am I AAD?

What do I need for a healthy relationship?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Chesire Tower said:


> @*dulcinea* :
> 
> *luna fleur* .


I spelled it right toooooooo! The database doesn't like me


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Veggie said:


> Then maybe this isn't a proper thread for you to hang out on, making nine posts within three pages





Veggie said:


>




I'll take that under serious advisement. :rolling:



On second thought, maybe you do have a point:


Okay . . . *grumble* *grumble* I approve of 1/3 of the thread title and am . . . possibly okay? with another Better? 

Sorry @*dulcinea* . J/K :tongue:


P.S. PerC won't allow me to fix the formatting of the quote; so it's not intentional. 

:frustrating:


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

It's okay Chesh. I felt bad at first...like responsible for inviting all this chaos...
Then I realized Database's peeps are the "Children of *SPAM* world"
It was bound to happen.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> I'm bad at flirting what i should do?


In what aspect?



Is flirting relevant to this thread?





Hmmm . . . I think that @kaleidoscope would be a good person to consult about that.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

dulcinea said:


> Sorry about the derail...but since @*Veggie* is part of the title...wanted to say I admire her literary taste: made a discussion thread, once about the book from wence came my username XD


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

dulcinea said:


> It's okay Chesh. I felt bad at first...like responsible for inviting all this chaos...
> Then I realized Database's peeps are the "Children of *SPAM* world"
> It was bound to happen.


True, I blame @LittleDreamer for all of the shenanigans. :tongue:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Chesire Tower said:


> In what aspect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> I felt bad at first...like responsible for inviting all this chaos...


wow rude


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Veil said:


> wow rude


Well, if you want me to be honest, I still feel kinda bad


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

dulcinea said:


> Well, if you want me to be honest, I still feel kinda bad


Meh, feeling bad: highly over-rated. 

The only time, I ever feel guilty about anything; is if I've unwittingly somehow hurt some innocent person's feelings - then I feel like total crap; otherwise, I have much much better things to do with my time. ^_^


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

dulcinea said:


> @*Database error*, @*Sundae*, @*Hellena Handbasket*, @*Cheshire Tower*, <i can't seem to mention luna fleur >, @*IDontThinkSo*, @*Memory of Talon*, @*nam*, @*Nabbit*, @Ax, @*Veil*, @*Linkzelda*, @*tinyheart*, @*LittleDreamer*....I'm sure I'm forgetting someone...I'll remember later....and when you come back @*Undead Warhead*.....
> 
> also @*crazitaco*, and I can't spell your name...atamaguisasomething
> 
> ...


. Not a problem! Glad you finally made it to Spam World!! 



Rupsje Nooitgenoeg said:


> Am I in love?


. 

No. Because love doesn't exist. It's a series of endorphins in the body to promote pair bonding. 


> What is love?


It's the soul's recognition of it's counterpoint in another. 


> Am I ready for a healthy relationship?


No one is ever ready, but you gotta just accept that fact and take the plunge. You'll either crash and burn in an epic fashion, or you'll succeed wildly. Either way you will learn. 


> What is my sexuality?


Crouching demisexual hidden yolosexual. 


> Am I AAD?


You are AAADD. Battery tits. Like a triple A battery or a pair of double Ds, you light the place up. <3. 



> What do I need for a healthy relationship?


Respect, trust, shared interests, good chemistry, and a similar sex drive. Also, the ability to compromise. 



dulcinea said:


> I spelled it right toooooooo! The database doesn't like me


You are one of my favorite INFJs along with Veg. You guys make INFJs great again! . 



Chesire Tower said:


> Now you know, why I only approved of 1/3 of this thread title. :bwink:


Hmmmmm. Well, I think it'd be 2/3s at least. Talon and Veg are top notch role models. One writes cool poetry and one's hair flows out like rootbeer. TOTAL FUCKING WINNERS!!! 



nam said:


> I did not really understand what's going on there but i love you all
> I FUCKIN' LOVE YOU


FUCKING LOVE YOU NAM. 



putrid luna fetus said:


> What is happeningggg


We;ve decided that we've all been very blessed with a level of awesomeness rarely seen. And we want to pay this forward. So the forum shalll come to us and consult us on anything. No limits! Sex, relationships, lifestyle, fashion, food, drink, career, difficult situations, all of it is okay! 

Maybe you need advice on writing, maybe you need some advice on going hard as fuck, or maybe you're just wondering about how to drink wine and flip out on people! Go ahead, ask us! We will tell you how to be awesome champions like us! Need help on how to be an awesome mod? Ask us! How about having healthy poops! Ask away! How to rock a pocket square? Ask ask ask! 

The best thing since Ask Jeeves! 



Memory of Talon said:


> Yeah dont make me give a thread warning about spamming this thread off topic.


go 

When life gives you cocaine, start nosing around! 

When life hands you lemmons, garnish a drink! 

When life gives you an epic wolf tee, share the news with your awesome wolf pals! 

When life gives you rain, make sure it's purple!



atamagasuita said:


> I'm bad at flirting what i should do?


Unretire and shamelessly hit on everyone on the forum. Sext like your Tiger Woods! 



atamagasuita said:


> What the fuck am i in spamworld


You are on typology forum. Pew pew pew! 



dulcinea said:


> Well, if you want me to be honest, I still feel kinda bad


Nah it's fine. You're doing great! 



Chesire Tower said:


> Meh, feeling bad: highly over-rated.
> 
> The only time, I ever feel guilty about anything; is if I've unwittingly somehow hurt some innocent person's feelings - then I feel like total crap; otherwise, I have much much better things to do with my time. ^_^


This is bullshit thinking. Apologize for nothing!


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

The DENNIS System: A proven guide for getting ANY girl to fall HEAD OVER HEELS for you! 

Demonstrate value. 
Engage Physically. 
Nurture dependence. 
Neglect emotionally. 
Inspire hope. 
Separate entirely.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

CLOWNZONING 101: 

How To Clownzone Like A TOTAL PRO! 

Create chaos.
Laugh at fools. 
Organize fellow clowns. 
Winezone yourself. 
Never apologize. 
Zoom in on flaws. 
Operate at peak performance. 
Never leave a fellow clown behind. 
Expect excellence of your clowning abilities.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Database error said:


> Hmmmmm. Well, I think it'd be 2/3s at least. Talon and Veg are top notch role models. One writes cool poetry and one's hair flows out like rootbeer. TOTAL FUCKING WINNERS!!!


Okay, 2/3 but not the 2/3 you're thinking of. :bwink:

Talon is awesomeness personified. :hearts:

That also goes for @*dulcinea*, @*LittleScreamer* ,@*Mischievous Pirate Muffin* , and a few other people, I can think of but I won't name; since I don't want to derail.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, @LittleScreamer and @Mischievous Pirate Muffin are also solid. Because they are type 4s.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Database error said:


> Yes, @*LittleScreamer* and @*Mischievous Pirate Muffin* are also solid. Because they are awesome.


FIFY.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Goblin Tower said:


> FIFY.


Fuck this fuck you.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Database error said:


> Fuck this fuck you.


LOL no: Fixed it for yah. XD


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Database error said:


> Yes, @LittleScreamer and @Mischievous Pirate Muffin are also solid. Because they are type 4s.


Type 8

Champion Enneatype


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Why do sometimes i don't know what i post? Or i cannot remember what i posted?


----------

